# 2.6.18-r2 kernel and sata_nv hang during boot

## waakner

I've tried to update my kernel to version 2.6.18-r2, but I'm just getting kernel panic during boot due to sata hd_drive.

I get following error messages:

ata1: SRST failed (status 0xFF)

ata1: SRST failed (strr mask 0x100)

Motherboard is MSI K9N Platinum with Nforce 570 chipset and at least kernel versions 2.6.17-r2 and 2.6.17-r8 have worked with same setup flawlessly.

----------

## RazielFMX

2.6.18-r2 is causing issues with Intel SATA as well.

----------

## 96140

 *waakner wrote:*   

> I've tried to update my kernel to version 2.6.18-r2, but I'm just getting kernel panic during boot due to sata hd_drive.
> 
> I get following error messages:
> 
> ata1: SRST failed (status 0xFF)
> ...

 

I have that same motherboard (mine is the non-SLI Ultra edition), and both the 2.6.17 kernels and the new 2.6.18-r2 kernel work flawlessly with all three of my SATA drives. You sure that your hardware isn't failing? Actually, a common cause of error messages can be bad cables, so you might want to check those first.

----------

## waakner

 *nightmorph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have that same motherboard (mine is the non-SLI Ultra edition), and both the 2.6.17 kernels and the new 2.6.18-r2 kernel work flawlessly with all three of my SATA drives. You sure that your hardware isn't failing? Actually, a common cause of error messages can be bad cables, so you might want to check those first.

 

May be I need to check my kernel config more carefully. Hard drive and cables should be fine as 2.6.17 kernel works for me and I can access files also from Windows without any problems.

----------

## mbar

Maybe the problem is with libata 2.00. On my crappy SiS mainboard I get these errors on 2.6.18-gentoo-r2/r3:

```
...

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/44

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0x6 frozen

ata2.00: tag 0 cmd 0xb0 Emask 0x52 stat 0x50 err 0x0 (ATA bus error)

ata2: hard resetting port

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/44

ata2: EH complete

SCSI device sdb: 625132714 512-byte hdwr sectors (320068 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 625132714 512-byte hdwr sectors (320068 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

```

With libata 1.20 and 2.6.17 I don't get any of these errors, dmesg is clean.

----------

## RazielFMX

 *nightmorph wrote:*   

>  *waakner wrote:*   I've tried to update my kernel to version 2.6.18-r2, but I'm just getting kernel panic during boot due to sata hd_drive.
> 
> I get following error messages:
> 
> ata1: SRST failed (status 0xFF)
> ...

 

My error has nothing to do with cables.  It is timing out a port with no cable plugged into it.  It seems to be a driver bug that the kernel is looking for drives where none exist.  There is another thread talking about this where others are noticing the same issue!  2.6.17-r2 didn't even look at my secondary sata port.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512228-highlight-.html

----------

## waakner

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My error has nothing to do with cables.  It is timing out a port with no cable plugged into it.  It seems to be a driver bug that the kernel is looking for drives where none exist.  There is another thread talking about this where others are noticing the same issue!  2.6.17-r2 didn't even look at my secondary sata port.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512228-highlight-.html

 

That could be the reason, if ata1 points to motherboards first sata port. My hard drives are actually connected to ports 3 and 4.

----------

